
Why Tokyo’s New Transparent Public Restrooms Are a Stroke of Genius - mmhsieh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/suzannerowankelleher/2020/08/16/why-tokyos-new-transparent-public-restrooms-are-a-stroke-of-genius/#68c74e05211e
======
WarOnPrivacy
Next innovation: Nail non-hand-washers w/ a dye packet on exit.

